
YouTube Political Disinformation Dataset Using NLP – Plasticity (YC S17) - patelajay285
https://media.plasticity.ai/youtube-disinformation-report/
======
jedmeyers
8.2 million view total. Tim Pool gets this much each month, and just on his
main channel. Does not seem like a huge campaign, compared to a good
mainstream political commentary.

